# Silver Molly-Swim Bladder?



## BigFish100 (Sep 11, 2007)

My silver molly has been in my tank for almost a year now and has lived a trouble free life up until about 2 weeks ago. I noticed it beginning to loss bouyancy and swimming vertically. I'm assuming this is the beginning of swim bladder disease? But now, my molly is having trouble getting itself up from the bottom of the tank. It just lies there as if it is dead, but every few minutes it tries to swim. It only spins in circles and has no control. What can I do for this fish? I've tried adding salt to the tank, and I've heard that feeding peas work, but I haven't had any luck with that. I can't seem to get the molly to eat them, probably because of it's small sized mouth. Is there anything I can do?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

feeding frozen peas with the skins taken off is really the only thing you can do. You can try fasting and not feed him for 3-4 days. I also heard upping the temperature in the tank can help.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dosn't sound good to be honest if she spiinning they do this before they die.
Is she bloated as well.
Frozen cooked peas, cook peas for a few minutes, let them cool down, pop out of shell, mush between fingers and add to the tank.
If the fish is bloated epson salt baths help draw the fluids out.
If you can issolate a bacterial med.


----------

